# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Pijn in rechterkant van gezicht, opgezette klier

## JeroenJansee

Korte samenvatting van eventueel relevante geschiedenis:

Ik heb 2 weken geleden een virusinfectie opgelopen waarvan ik griep-achtige symptomen kreeg (Keelpijn, hoofdpijn, loopneus, slijm, hoesten, opgezetten lympfenklier), en deze symptomen zijn allemaal verholpen met uitzondering van de opgezette lympfenklieren. Het is komende dinsdag 3 weken geleden dat ik de eerste symptomen heb gemerkt.

Op dit moment heb ik in de rechterkant van mijn gezicht en mond pijn. Deze pijn bevind zich bij de opgezette klier, in mijn oor en bij mijn verhemelte. Ik heb hier voornamelijk last van als ik een van de spieren in dat gebied moet gebruiken voor dingen als hoesten, slikken, neus ophalen etc. Het voelt als een soort zwelling of erwt die zich in deze gebieden bevind en het voelt alsof het zich verplaatst. Dit kan mentaal zijn, ik sluit niet uit dat het me soms gewoon meer opvalt in bepaalde gebieden. 

Ik heb geen koorts en geen last van bovenmatig nacht-zweten. Ik slik op dit moment drie-maal-daags twee paracetamol op advies van de assistente.


Mijn vraag: Wat kan dit zijn en moet ik contact opnemen met een expert? Ik heb voor komende dinsdag een afspraak staan bij de huisarts, maar ik vraag me af of er intussen iets is wat ik kan doen. Ik vind mijzelf niet kleinzerig, maar ik wil eigenlijk wel graag dat deze pijn snel weg gaat. Bij voorbaat dank!

----------

